

Why Does Bad Customer Service Still Exist? - glennbarley
http://blog.continuum.net/why-does-bad-customer-service-still-exist

======
bediger4000
Probably for the same reason that bad management practices still exist: it's
more fun for the higher ups.

It's pretty well established that working from home/remote work ends up with
more stuff done, happier workers, etc, but above manager level, directors
really hate remote work, for the most part. I think the directors feel more
"in control".

I'm hesitant to put a reason why to bad customer service, but I could suggest
a range of reasons, like the upper management likes to squeeze employees,
which indirectly results in crap service. Or maybe upper management believes
bad customer service is more profitable, despite the evidence.

